# Supporters Of Obamacare: Take A Look At This Picture



## junker (Jul 11, 2008)

that's is sad and hits very close to home. He may have lived or he could have just as easily passed. my first born boy was rated a 9 out of 10 on the scale doctors use when babies are born. they are rated after 5 minutes. then they are rated again soon after that. Mando went from a 9 to a 2 real quick. In the US doctors make the call on the spot whether the babies born before 22 weeks get to receive treatment. Our doctor said he seen babies make it that he was sure would not....but he made the decision to treat them anyway. It sounds like the UK is just playing the odds like Life insurance companies do. most babies that premature will not survive BUT they should all be given a chance.

ps I couldn't even look at those pix. that's tough. he looked just like my babies


----------



## .454 (Apr 12, 2009)

The mother:












> They (the doctors) ignored her pleas and allegedly told her t*hey were following national guidelines that babies born before 22 weeks should not be given medical treatment*.
> 
> Miss Capewell, 23, said *doctors refused to even see her son Jayden*, who lived for almost two hours without any medical support.
> 
> ...


*

Welcome to socialized medicine, the ultimate goal of the Obama administration!*


----------



## .454 (Apr 12, 2009)

junker said:


> ps I couldn't even look at those pix. that's tough. he looked just like my babies


Maybe you should. Because that's what's coming with the Obama socialized medicine.


----------



## junker (Jul 11, 2008)

.454 said:


> The mother:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't support his healthcare plan; but there does need to be some sort of reform.


----------



## SHOOT-N-STAB (May 23, 2009)

junker said:


> I don't support his healthcare plan; but there does need to be some sort of reform.


X2:sad:


----------



## budman7748 (Jan 2, 2008)

*obamacare*

That's the whole point with obama's hidden agenda. he took 6 months to find a dog for his daughters but wants to rush a health care plan through and put us trillions more in debt. Any christian should be against it because he wants tax payers to pay for abortion too. Life begins at moment of conception and he made the statement that if one of his daughters should make a mistake she should be allowed to take it's life by aborting it. That is his grandchild and it is obvious he is not christian and has no moral values. Look at the people he surrounds himself with ( Van Jones for example).


----------



## junker (Jul 11, 2008)

budman7748 said:


> That's the whole point with obama's hidden agenda. he took 6 months to find a dog for his daughters but wants to rush a health care plan through and put us trillions more in debt. Any christian should be against it because he wants tax payers to pay for abortion too. Life begins at moment of conception and he made the statement that if one of his daughters should make a mistake she should be allowed to take it's life by aborting it. That is his grandchild and it is obvious he is not christian and has no moral values. Look at the people he surrounds himself with ( Van Jones for example).


ok here's the scenario.

your wife is pregnant. there are complications. doctors are 100% sure your wife will die giving birth. there's only a small chance the baby will survive. one of them will not make it. what do you do? 

there is no gray area hear. what do you do? and i'm doing this in support of obama. if his daughter makes a mistake and no lives are at stake....she's SOL in my book. 

but the scenario above almost came into play in the recent birth of my triplets. If i had to make the decision; my wife would the one i saved. i would have cried for the rest of my life but .........


----------



## .454 (Apr 12, 2009)

junker said:


> ok here's the scenario.
> 
> your wife is pregnant. there are complications. doctors are 100% sure your wife will die giving birth. there's only a small chance the baby will survive. one of them will not make it. what do you do?
> 
> ...


At no point in the story discussed here the life of the mother was endangered at birth. 
Please stop your lame attempts to derail this thread and stay on topic.


----------



## JimRay (Jul 29, 2009)

Junker, I've read your post on this thread from the start and some of your statements have made me think, but most I've disagreed with at some level. I can appreciate your situation and I now understand where your standing and why. I'm sorry and I'll pray for you and yours.
With a compassionate heart, I'll respond to your senario. I'd consider the doctors advice and leave it in God's hands and His will. Pray that His will is done, and instruct the doctors to do the best they can with mother and baby(s). IMHO, I've done as instructed per the Good Book. Knowing we have the best health care system in the world , I'd rest at night. Knowing that God is in control, and things are done for his glory would give me the confort I would surely need to deal with whatever outcome, miracle or tragedy. The taking of human life for simple convenience is simply wrong.
A point here, and I know you said you're on board, is that we don't need any government (dem or rep) helping us with our healthcare system.
We need tort reform, not healthcare reform. Politicians are like coyotes. They run in packs together and will support the pack, but if one becomes weak they'll turn on him and kill it and swear it wasn't in thier pack. Therefore we need to replace the whole pack and be sure to not vote for LAWYERS. Vote 'em all out!!!


----------



## wvbearman (Aug 7, 2009)

*...*

AMEN JimRay!!


----------



## SHOOT-N-STAB (May 23, 2009)

Obama said in his speech that undocumented immigrants would not be covered. So with the whire house taking over the census and deligating it to acorn, they said that they are going to count illegals. Won't this then "document" them? Just a question. I request all thoughts on this.


----------



## dieseltech (Jun 22, 2008)

*Amnesty*



SHOOT-N-STAB said:


> Obama said in his speech that undocumented immigrants would not be covered. So with the whire house taking over the census and deligating it to acorn, they said that they are going to count illegals. Won't this then "document" them? Just a question. I request all thoughts on this.


His amnesty bill would make and illegal immigrant a legal one only after a 48 hour wait. 

As far as the health care issue is concerned. What do you think the new nationalized health care inspired Hippocratic Oath will be? Perhaps something like this: "I will do that which the all knowing, all seeing, all powerful government of the former United States of America orders me to do. I will not wavier from their decisions, even if I can safely and effectively treat a patient. I will not let my compassion deter me from using my knife or drugs that will hinder a patients recovery. I have no soul, but my body is to be used as a tool, in order that the governments orders may be carried out. My faith in God, or the patients faith in their god will not effect my ability to carry out my mandated treatments, even if it means the death of one of my patients. The sick and elderly shall die, so that those who are strong may yet live. I will not question any reactions to medicines I administer, knowing that the medicine is for the greater good. If I ever falter in my duty to the government, may the government have mercy on my soul, so that I shall not suffer like my patients have suffered." Perhaps it will be something like that. Comrades, we are in for the fight of our lives and our children's lives. In fact, if the US falls, the entire world will crumble into a one world government. You all know it, now it's time to admit it and do something about it.


----------



## Moon (Jul 16, 2006)

*Can't you see what's happening???????????????*

While everyone is focussed on government health care, by design I might add, what we should all be focussed on is the largest cesspool of corruption ever seen in this country. If people don't focus on where the danger really is right now, this country is on the way down and you will be looking around asking "What happened"?????What I can't understand is how reputable democrats are going along with this BS that will take our country down by Obama and his America haters. Bye bye Van Jones. Who's the next Obama appointed Czar goon to be revealed??? I'm confident that this country's citizens with brains will recognize the disaster that's going to be in our faces and they all will be revealed for what they are..............America haters and racists. If you read what Obama has written and said, what his wife has said, what Rev Wright has screamed, what his buddy Ayers has said and done and now surrounding himself with the most contreversial bunch of thugs this country has ever seen, not to mention the Acorn crooks and all the while he has CBS, NBC, CNBC, CNN and union thugs covering for him. We have "news" for them.....it's not going to work.


----------



## johnnyv917 (Jul 5, 2009)

wow pro-choice idiots are now killing babies outside the womb.ukey: when is fair to call it murder?


----------



## whitehunter2 (Sep 14, 2009)

budman7748 said:


> That's the whole point with obama's hidden agenda. he took 6 months to find a dog for his daughters but wants to rush a health care plan through and put us trillions more in debt. Any christian should be against it because he wants tax payers to pay for abortion too. Life begins at moment of conception and he made the statement that if one of his daughters should make a mistake she should be allowed to take it's life by aborting it. That is his grandchild and it is obvious he is not christian and has no moral values. Look at the people he surrounds himself with ( Van Jones for example).


theres nothing in any of the current bills that would fund abortion? and you don't have to be a christian to have moral values, actually some of the so called god fearing christians i've known need to learn something about moral values. to much of using religion as an excuse for curing a lifetime wrong doing.


----------



## whitehunter2 (Sep 14, 2009)

dieseltech said:


> His amnesty bill would make and illegal immigrant a legal one only after a 48 hour wait.
> 
> As far as the health care issue is concerned. What do you think the new nationalized health care inspired Hippocratic Oath will be? Perhaps something like this: "I will do that which the all knowing, all seeing, all powerful government of the former United States of America orders me to do. I will not wavier from their decisions, even if I can safely and effectively treat a patient. I will not let my compassion deter me from using my knife or drugs that will hinder a patients recovery. I have no soul, but my body is to be used as a tool, in order that the governments orders may be carried out. My faith in God, or the patients faith in their god will not effect my ability to carry out my mandated treatments, even if it means the death of one of my patients. The sick and elderly shall die, so that those who are strong may yet live. I will not question any reactions to medicines I administer, knowing that the medicine is for the greater good. If I ever falter in my duty to the government, may the government have mercy on my soul, so that I shall not suffer like my patients have suffered." Perhaps it will be something like that. Comrades, we are in for the fight of our lives and our children's lives. In fact, if the US falls, the entire world will crumble into a one world government. You all know it, now it's time to admit it and do something about it.


man this is a pure load of CRAP!


----------



## Scotsbowhunter (Mar 26, 2008)

I was born at 22 weeks and I am here to tell the tale.

I didn't know that a baby could be denied treatment like that. However I cannot fully condemn the NHS.

I am training to be a nurse.


----------



## Backlash (Feb 18, 2008)

Do you think the Steelers have any chance this year?


----------



## junker (Jul 11, 2008)

Scotsbowhunter said:


> I was born at 22 weeks and I am here to tell the tale.
> 
> I didn't know that a baby could be denied treatment like that. However I cannot fully condemn the NHS.
> 
> I am training to be a nurse.


22 weeks. that's amazing.


----------



## Carpshooter (Dec 27, 2008)

Backlash said:


> Do you think the Steelers have any chance this year?


:mg:If they make it pass 22 weeks ,yes !

 WHY ?


----------



## georgiabuckdan (Dec 17, 2007)

Uh, HELLO ANYONE OUT THERE.... Has no one seen how many more doctors there gonna need and how many more billions to cover everyone that doesnt have insurance!? Or am i the only dumb azz that saw this?


----------

